# Bergbau für goblins



## miraculicks (16. Mai 2011)

Hiho,
bin Lvl 8 Goblin und im Startgebiet. Frage wo kann ich da Bergbau und ingenieurskunst lernen.
Wo steht der Trainer???
lg
klocki


----------



## Reflox (16. Mai 2011)

Falsches Forum?


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Mai 2011)

Verschoben.


----------



## Avolus (16. Mai 2011)

Sobald du von der ersten Insel runterkommst, dürfte es einen "Lehrer für einen Beruf" geben, der dir jegliche Berufe beibringt und dich weiter darin lehrt (bis Berufsstufe 75).
Einfach bei der Minimap die Suche auf einen Lehrer für einen Beruf stellen, dann dürftest du ihn finden. Sollte auch direkt beim Strand sein, also bei dem halben Schiffsteil, wo Gallywix oben drauf steht.


----------



## Kyrador (17. Mai 2011)

Meines Wissens nach kommt der Berufslehrer erst in der Instastadt, du wirst dich also bis dahin gedulden müssen. Dafür kann dir der HGK Ausbildomat Deluxe alle möglichen Berufe beibringen.


----------



## madmurdock (20. Juni 2011)

Hier hat Blizz geschlampt. Soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe, kann man erst ab OG die Berufe lernen, OBWOHL ES VORKOMMEN AUF DER QUESTINSEL GIBT! Tja, trotzdem ganz nett dort zu questen. :> Haben die mittlerweile die eine Quest mit dem Mob generft, der doppelt so viele HPs hat wie man selbst? War ja damals fuer einige Klassen nicht solobar.


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Juni 2011)

Es gibt Lehrer auf der Insel im Startgebiet. Weis nicht mehr genau wo, aber da standen Maschinen rum bei denen man das lernen konnte. War so ca. bei Level 8-10 und irgendwo an einem Höhleneingang.
Was einen bestimmten Mob angeht. Keine Ahnung, ich hatte schon ziemlich am Anfang einen Goblin (Jäger) gespielt. Ich hatte da nirgendwo Probleme. Und ich denke mal, dass ich alle Quests gemacht habe, sonst wäre man ja irgendwie nicht weiter gekommen.


----------

